# acorns



## bellyboater (Jun 26, 2004)

Was wondering if your seeing much of a crop this year. Our place in pike county looks bare of any. Was a great crop 2018.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

We have one oak tree in our front yard and it is loaded this year as it was last year.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’ve been seeing some in northeast/north central areas that we’re working in. 
They keep falling in our concrete!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

threeten said:


> I’ve been seeing some in northeast/north central areas that we’re working in.
> They keep falling in our concrete!!


Yeah that would be a pain in the ass...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

All my properties in central Ohio are loaded. Might make for tough hunting this year. Both red and whites are dropping heavy. But with no crops atleast I have something to go by till rut.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Loaded this year in Clark county.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Allot of red oak in Mahoning and Trumbull county. 
Was down in Athens over the weekend found a bunch of reds also. Not many white oak from where my feet have landed.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They are all over my patio in parma


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Loaded up in northeast Ohio.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Seeing a lot of acorns. Hickory trees are loaded also.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Our woods in Bedford is becoming a hard hat zone. Was unbelievable yesterday with a strong wind.


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Delaware county - good crop so far!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

My oaks had a great crop of acorns last year, this year not that many. Last year my hickory trees had none, this year its loaded, both types are mature trees.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Allot of red oak in Mahoning and Trumbull county.
> Was down in Athens over the weekend found a bunch of reds also. Not many white oak from where my feet have landed.


I'm way happy for my N.E. brothers. I live in extreme center east of Mahoning. I'm not seeing an over abundence of acorn or hickory. I would say at best, it's average to a little below here in my parts. Even the black walnuts (that this year should be an on year cuz last year had none) are below for an on year, however, the multitude of squirrels i'm see'n out back are SERIOUSLY working those walnuts hard.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Where I hunt in Geauga and Lake counties is almost devoid of any mast crops. My usual early season spots are devoid of any deer or deer sign


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Very sorry to hear that, Doegirl. Hopefully you have else where to go.
Apparently my lack of mast hasn't bothered the deer so much as i seen a decent buck just east of my driveway the other night. My son also has quite a few deer on the trail cam as well.......go figure.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Food sources are constantly changing year to year and week to week. Hunters have to adapt to those changes.


----------

